# Haben wir hier Fachinformatiker unter uns? Anwendungsentwicklung



## rackcity (4. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin Jungs,

Auch ich habe mit meinen 19 Jahren nun endlich die Kurve bekommen und weiß nun, was ich machen möchte.
Aktuell bin ich noch dabei meinen erweiterten Abschluss nachzumachen (Mittlere Reife) um überhaupt einen hauch von Chance zu haben für diesen Beruf..

Ich würde gerne etwas in Richtung programmieren machen. Dabei ist der Beruf in richtung "Anwendungsentwicklung" nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Nun würd ich gerne ein paar Infos haben! Und ich denke hier schwirren doch sicherlich ein paar Leute rum, die in diesem Beruf tätig sind.


Mich würds freuen, wenn ihr eventuell ein wenig eure Erfahrungen mit mir teilen könnt.. Was gut zu Wissen wäre, wenn man in diesen Beruf einsteigen möchte.. Alles was euch einfällt.

Ebenso würde mich interessieren, inwiefern Mathe in diesem Beruf wichtig ist.

Oder sollte ich in eine andere Richtung eher gehen? 

Grüße


----------



## Gysi1901 (4. Januar 2016)

Ein guter Freund hat genau diese Ausbildung gemacht. Nun kann ich darüber nicht viel sagen, weiß aber, dass das Geld stimmt (auf Grund der Marktlage...) und dass man sehr wenig mit Mathematik zu tun hat.


----------



## rackcity (4. Januar 2016)

Top, ich Danke dir.

Kannst du mir auch eventuell sagen mit welchem Schulabschluss er die Ausbildung angetreten hat? Sofern du das sagen magst.


----------



## Gysi1901 (4. Januar 2016)

Sicher, ist ja anonym hier^^ Er hat das Abitur gemacht und danach ein Studium der Mathematik und Informatik abgebrochen.
Aber lass Dich davon bloß nicht abhalten, es gibt tüchtig Bedarf an Informatikern. Man muss nicht der Überflieger sein, um mit dieser Ausbildung einen guten Job zu finden. Wenn der Beruf Deinen Fähigkeiten und Vorlieben entspricht (was natürlich ein äußerst wichtiger Punkt ist), dürftest Du damit wenig falsch machen. Der Beruf sollte mehr Zukunft haben als viele andere.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. Januar 2016)

Ich habe meine Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler im Sommer 2014 abgeschlossen.
In der Berufsschule haben wir nichts mit Mathematik zu tun gehabt. Allerdings setzt die Programmierung ein logisches Verständnis vorraus. 

Hast du denn schon Vorkenntnisse in der Programmierung?
Die Berufsschule ist wirklich nicht schwer. Das meiste schaffst man normalerweise ganz leicht, wenn man dafür lernt. 
Bei uns in der Klasse gab es fast durchweg gute Noten (1-2) in den verschiedensten Fächern.
Keiner von den 20 Leuten ist in der Abschlussprüfung durchgefallen. 

Da ich in der Ausbildung festgestellt habe, dass die Programmierung für mich langeweilig ist bin ich nun als Systemadministrator tätig.
Programmierung ist nicht jedermanns Ding. Viele habe auch eine falsche Vorstellung von der Programmierung und der Tätigkeit als Programmierer. 

Was stellst du dir so unter Programmierung vor?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Januar 2016)

Ich bin angehender Fachinformatiker Systemintegration - ich mache eine Umschulung.
Ich habe zwar auch geringfügig was mit Programmierung zu tun gehabt aber hauptsächlich geht es um Netzwerke.
Hier muss man dann doch schon wieder rechnen können (zumindest in der Ausbildung, später geht es easy mit Apps^^).

Eingestiegen bin ich mit der mittleren Reife oder auch Fachoberschulreife (eine bereits abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung habe ich auch).

Für die Anwendungsentwicklung ist viel logische Denkvermögen von Nöten.
Bei den Anwendungsentwicklern habe ich mitbekommen, dass es viel um C# und SQL ging.
(Ganz lustige Sachen welche die da machen ^^)


----------



## Trash123 (4. Januar 2016)

Fachinformatiker werden gesucht!!! Es gibt sehr viele Unternehmen die ausgebildete Fachinformatiker suchen, nur ist die Anzahl der Ausbildungsstelle der gering. Zumindest bei uns in BaWue. Sohnemann hat etwa 100 Bewerbungen geschrieben und keine Stelle bekommen mit seinem guten Realschulabschluss... Traurig, aber die Wahrheit...


----------



## Imperat0r (4. Januar 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Fachinformatiker werden gesucht!!! Es gibt sehr viele Unternehmen die ausgebildete Fachinformatiker suchen, nur ist die Anzahl der Ausbildungsstelle der gering. Zumindest bei uns in BaWue. Sohnemann hat etwa 100 Bewerbungen geschrieben und keine Stelle bekommen mit seinem guten Realschulabschluss... Traurig, aber die Wahrheit...



In NRW gibt es genug Unternehmen, die Fachinformatiker ausbilden und auch jedes Jahr neue Auszubildene einstellen.
Allerdings haben die Unternehmen die Qual der Wahl. Viele haben Abitur oder es gibt mittlerweile auch viele Studienabbrechner, die schon ein paar Semester Informatik studiert haben.

Von den 20 Leuten damals in der Berufsschule hatten 2 Mittlere Reife. Der Rest Abitur oder waren Studienabbrecher.


----------



## rackcity (4. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. Hat mich schonmal weiter gebracht!


----------



## Placebo (4. Januar 2016)

> Auch ich habe mit meinen 19 Jahren nun endlich die Kurve bekommen und weiß nun, was ich machen möchte.


Bin 22 und  habe dieses Jahr meine erste Ausbildung begonnen. Mein Fachabi in Kunst hat dabei aber wahrscheinlich nicht geholfen 

B2T:
Ich bin offiziell Systemintegrator im ersten Jahr, inoffiziell habe ich aber bis jetzt nur Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht (auch wegen meinem eigenen Feedback bei der Firma). Programmiersprachen sind hauptsächlich C# und SQL, wobei aber jede normale Programmiersprache i.O. wäre, so verschieden sind die nicht... bis auf SQL selbst... In der Berufsschule haben wir C++ und mehr oder weniger Java. Eigentlich ginge es auch ganz ohne Programmierkenntnisse aber zumindest ich brauch eine Motivation, diesen Mist überhaupt lernen zu wollen. Und die solltest du in deiner Freizeit finden. In der Arbeit wirst du nicht unbedingt das programmieren, was du willst (logisch) aber es gibt bei mir immer wieder Momente, an denen mich genau diese Motivation fesselt. Je öfter die vorkommen, desto leichter fällt das Lernen. Ich wollte immer mal eine 2D Game-Engine selbst bauen und mir deswegen C++-Tutorials angesehen. Hat nie funktioniert aber das Wissen daraus hilft ungemein. Und vielleicht wird's irgendwann ja doch noch was.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Januar 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> In NRW gibt es genug Unternehmen, die Fachinformatiker ausbilden und auch jedes Jahr neue Auszubildene einstellen.
> Allerdings haben die Unternehmen die Qual der Wahl. Viele haben Abitur oder es gibt mittlerweile auch viele Studienabbrechner, die schon ein paar Semester Informatik studiert haben.
> 
> Von den 20 Leuten damals in der Berufsschule hatten 2 Mittlere Reife. Der Rest Abitur oder waren Studienabbrecher.



Das stimmt - aber du wirst lachen, was meinst du wie groß die Gruppe ist, in der wir hier eine Umschulung machen? 
Wir waren ursprünglich zu viert - jetzt sind wir nur noch drei.
Ich bin der mit FOR und die anderen beiden sind "Abgebrochene Informatikstudenten" ^^

Derzeit suche ich einen Praktikumsplatz - und das wiederum ist die Hölle...

@ Imperat0r oder hast du da einen heißen Tipp für NRW (Ruhrgebiet) ?


----------



## Trash123 (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn jemand einen Ausbildungsplatz als Fachinformatiker in der Nähe von Heidelberg wüsste wäre ich dankbar


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Januar 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Ausbildungsplatz als Fachinformatiker in der Nähe von Heidelberg wüsste wäre ich dankbar



Naja, ich würde erst mal die üblichen Börsen abrattern, im 20km Umkreis von Heidelberg gibt es immerhin 16 Ausbildungsplätze:

Stellenangebote suchen

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Trash123 (6. Januar 2016)

Werden uns das mal genauer anschauen. Danke!


----------



## Imperat0r (6. Januar 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> @ Imperat0r oder hast du da einen heißen Tipp für NRW (Ruhrgebiet) ?



Ich habe mich damals an die Arbeitsagentur gewandt und einen Termin vereinbart.
Auf deren Seite z.B. https://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de/ 
findet man Stellen.  

Ansonsten kannst du dir ja einfach etwas größere Unternehmen in der Umgebung raussuchen und einfach mal anrufen bzgl. eines Praktikumsplatzes.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. Januar 2016)

Ich frage da mal meinen Fallmanager - ich habe gerade schon eine Antwort von einem Betrieb bekommen.
Wenn das klappt dann bin ich im Freizeitsektor (Bottrop) tätig - das wäre nice. 

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Januar 2016)

Als ich meine Ausbildung (2008-2011) bei der Telekom gemacht habe, hatten wir bei uns in der Azubi-Gruppe auch anfangs die Fachinformatiker dabei - allerdings in Richtung Systemintegration (FISI) und nicht Anwendungsentwicklung (FIAE).
Ausbildung bei der Telekom ist, im Vergleich zu ner kleinen Firma, schon etwas anderes (im Sinne von besser).
Da ich davor in nem kleineren Betrieb schon mal ne Ausbildung (Reiseverkehrskfm) hinter mir hatte, habe ich gemerkt wie man in manch kleinem Betrieb von der Führungsetage verarscht wird.
Bei den Telekomikern wird da schon ziemlich drauf geachtet das der Azubi die ganzen Abteilungen durchläuft die für die Ausbildung nötig sind und was lernt und nicht nur irgendwo die billige Arbeitskraft spielt...

Kannst ja mal kucken ob der Rosa Riese bei dir in der Gegend dein Berufsbild ausbildet / aktuell Stellen ausschreibt.

Gehalt hat bei der Telekom während der Ausbildung soweit auch gestimmt. Gab auch Azubis bei uns auf der Berufsschule die in der Industrie (also nicht Dienstleister wie die Telekom) gelernt haben - da war das Gehalt auch tlw deutlich höher - manch einer hatte da schon an der 1000er Marke gekratzt...
Bei kleineren Betrieben ists nicht so. Ein aktueller Kollege hat nach seinem Studium noch mal eine komplett andere Ausbildung gemacht (zum FISI). Das allerdings in ner Firma die in ne Telefonzelle gepasst hätte - anschließend durfte er sich mit dem Chef vor Gericht zoffen, weil der geldmäßig nicht hinterher kam...


----------



## Memphys (8. Januar 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 
> Auch ich habe mit meinen 19 Jahren nun endlich die Kurve bekommen und weiß nun, was ich machen möchte.
> Aktuell bin ich noch dabei meinen erweiterten Abschluss nachzumachen (Mittlere Reife) um überhaupt einen hauch von Chance zu haben für diesen Beruf..
> ...



Fachinformatiker Systemintegration 1. Ausbildungsjahr hier...

Mathe ist fast nicht existent (Umrechnen von Speichergrößen und ein wenig Umrechnen von Hexadezimal und Binär war bisher das einzige das wir gemacht haben) und wenn doch super einfach. Die Ausbildungen Systemintegration und Anwendungsentwicklung sind (zumindest schultechnisch) fast komplett austauschbar, wir haben 2 Stunden "Informationstechnische Systeme" pro Woche mehr, da haben die Anwendungsentwickler halt noch zwei Stunden AWE. Sonst haben wir auch zusammen Schule.

Wenn man sich mit AWE anfreunden kann ist das mit Sicherheit cool, für mich ist nur jedes mal sehr abschreckend wenn ich den Teil der IT-Abteilung sehe der programmiert... die sitzen wirklich zT 8 Stunden vorm Bildschirm und tippsen auf ihrer Tastatur rum.

@Ausbildunsplätze im Ruhrgebiet:
Bewerben bei den großen Industriebetrieben. Bei mir in der Stadt hat bspw. Ardex FiAEs gesucht, was besseres kann man als Azubi gar nicht finden... IG-Chemie-Tarif, Familienbetrieb... ich hatte selbst ein Angebot als FiSI von denen... oder Thyssen/Edelstahlwerke etc


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (8. Januar 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> In NRW gibt es genug Unternehmen, die Fachinformatiker ausbilden und auch jedes Jahr neue Auszubildene einstellen.
> Allerdings haben die Unternehmen die Qual der Wahl. Viele haben Abitur oder es gibt mittlerweile auch viele Studienabbrechner, die schon ein paar Semester Informatik studiert haben.
> 
> Von den 20 Leuten damals in der Berufsschule hatten 2 Mittlere Reife. Der Rest Abitur oder waren Studienabbrecher.



Heftig wie wenig Ausbildungsstellen es bei euch gibt. Fange im August die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration an und habe genau eine Bewerbung geschrieben. Kann aber auch viel mit Glück zu tun haben.


----------



## _maxe (9. Januar 2016)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Heftig wie wenig Ausbildungsstellen es bei euch gibt. Fange im August die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration an und habe genau eine Bewerbung geschrieben. Kann aber auch viel mit Glück zu tun haben.




Woher kommst du denn? 
Wohne im Raum Heidelberg, ziehe aber im Februar in die Pfalz, wo ich aber noch sehr nah an Mannheim dran bin. Hab also 2 Bundesländer zur Auswahl.
Bis jetzt knapp 50 Bewerbungen geschrieben, so langsam gehen mir die stellen aus.


----------



## Trash123 (10. Januar 2016)

Hi





_maxe schrieb:


> Woher kommst du denn?
> Wohne im Raum Heidelberg, ziehe aber im Februar in die Pfalz, wo ich aber noch sehr nah an Mannheim dran bin. Hab also 2 Bundesländer zur Auswahl.
> Bis jetzt knapp 50 Bewerbungen geschrieben, so langsam gehen mir die stellen aus.



Hi _maxe! Wohne auch im Bereich Heidelberg und Sohnemann hat schon die 100 voll....
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. Januar 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Woher kommst du denn?
> Wohne im Raum Heidelberg, ziehe aber im Februar in die Pfalz, wo ich aber noch sehr nah an Mannheim dran bin. Hab also 2 Bundesländer zur Auswahl.
> Bis jetzt knapp 50 Bewerbungen geschrieben, so langsam gehen mir die stellen aus.



Ich komme aus dem Raum Bremen. Bin auch eher unverhofft in diesen Beruf reingerutscht, habe mich inzwischen auch schon 2 Jahre lang beworben (die Zeit halt immer mit Schule überbrückt),  aber für den Beruf des Fachinformatikers habe ich effektiv halt eine Bewerbung geschrieben.
Ob es hier wirklich so viele Ausbildungsbetriebe gibt, weiss ich halt auch nicht genau, aber ich hab grade mal fix in der Jobbörse vom Arbeitsamt im Umkreis von 60km meiner Heimat geschaut, da sind für 2016 und teilweise auch schon für 2017 rund 80 Stellenangebote. (Für beide Richtungen des Fachinformatikers)


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Januar 2016)

Trash123 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hi _maxe! Wohne auch im Bereich Heidelberg und Sohnemann hat schon die 100 voll....
> Traurig aber wahr.



Ich habe damals mit der 160. Bewerbung die Ausbildung bekommen


----------

